# Shop down!



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Shop down!*
The house needs renovation.

The day after I came home from holydays, I had to go to the work shop.
Usually I am happy when I go there.
But that day I was sad.
Why?
Because I had to pack the shop down and be out of the building for 4-6 months, while they renovate the building.









My landlord had been a gem and helped me out getting two movers to come and pack it all down and move it to storage, so my worries for my body and health all came to shame.
The guy on the photo was a really cool guy, effective, nice and a war veteran, that had found a new way of living, after having to deal with stress disorder and other side effects of serving Denmark. Even I am against war, I have a enormous respect for those who go to war for their county, and so I salute you guys.









So here the sad sight.









So sad, that I left for a walk by the water.









And the local café for a good brunch.
This also due to the fact I could feel the movers was in control, and that I was only a pain in the ass there.









So all ended up in seven or eight of these.









And finally inside the truck.
I waved good bye as they left, honestly I was ok, but with a wee tear in my eye.









The shop looks so small and dead now.









My cave all empty.









Think I better leave now.









This is the problem.
The metal beams holding the floors are rusted away.
So all floors will be removed completely and then new will be made.
So looking at the bright side, I will get new floors all over the place.









So back home looking at the bookcase.









Ok more than books.









Homer, Stanley no 62, Victor Hugo, Spiers, Johannes Møllehave, Stanley no 2, Dostojevskij, Div South Africa, Süskind, MaFe, Selma Lagerlof, Norris, Man Ray and even a tin with 'uncle Ben's mint balls'... Some of the favourites are there smiling at me every day, reminding me that it will be over soon, and that shaves will then fly and the smell of wood will over grow the smell of new floors and paint.

Perhaps I now will have the time to post some of all the un-posted blogs I have.

So I still smile, now just with patience.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Good to hear you are getting new Floors, Hope all your tools come through the Move OK…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I am sad for you Mads. I lose my shop every year for about 6 months when I am working on the house and the garden, so I know how you feel. On the bright side there is the euphoria of returning to the shop after such a long layoff. I'm sure you will have time to find even more woodworking inspiration while you wait, so now you have something wonderful to look forward to.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

chin up, time flies….


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mads,
With your positive outlook on life, I can only believe this will provide you an opportunity to spend additional time with family and friends while exploring new ideas for future projects.
Lew


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Mads you have a second home/shop here 24/7 should you need a "Wee" bit of sawdust and TLC
Jamie
P.S
I have found my spare glasses, I can see. Smile


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Mads, you will get over it in no time. Rig up a shop mate in the kitchen and make some boxes or something.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone who has as much disdain for war as we, you and I ,do and most here will be ok in the long run.
I am sorry you have a temporary shop loss but hey my best pal just told me his little grandaughter is dying from cancer just diagnosed last week so keep your chin up. Alistair


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

You will be back at it in no time Mads! Knowing you and your brilliance you will rig up some sort of temporary shop, I know it! Keep us posted and take care!

All the best.

Joe


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

New floors and new foundation to build on. Possibilities …


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow Mads. That is like being forced to divorce your only love! Hang in there, she is getting a "new" dress! You will love it, I am sure.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Just a temporary hold up to an otherwise outstanding flow of work.
I'm sure you'll make something in the mean time, while you're waiting for the shop to get up.
Try whittling / carving. You can do that sitting at the kitchen table.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys, 
Do not worry I am all smiles here.
See it as a chance to do other things and perhaps to re organize the shop later.
Jamie! So nice to see you back, this must mean a wee bit more energy.
Thank you, I might come to Scotland if I get to much off wooded…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Mads, you can dream on paper. Layout your new shop, try new arrangements . Dream grand schemes!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

A sad day it is when you are not able to visit the place you love. I can bet that you will still come up with ways to create wonderful things.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Mads,
I loved the pictures of your home and hope the project goes quickly and is completed on time.

I find it amazing that the steel floor beams have to be replaced. It makes me wonder about how old the building is, the way things are built on your side of the world and the immense scope of the project from what you have described. What a HUGE JOB!

It would be neat if you could make a blog about it. Take pictures of the progress, maybe a little history of the building and your beautiful neighborhood. You probably already thought about that….duh.

I didn't see Shave on the bookshelf. Is he still around?

Hope you had a wonderful summer. Peace.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Might be a good time to start writing that book . . .


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I hope you kept some carving tools out to work a bit. What I did when I was stuck in the wheel chair. I second the writing a book idea. Perhaps a Japanese woodworking tool project book.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Mads, it is sad not to be working in the shop, but it will give you time to design new projects to jump right into when the space is new and ready to move into. I'm sure no moss will grow under your feet, my friend!
....................Jim


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

You'll find something to do with your time, I'm sure


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Guys I have never in my life tried to be bored.
Life is way too short.
So no worries, for me the only worry was that it was a big job.
Now I relax and enjoy, soon the shop will be re open and all will be smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Mads, I know this won't slow you down. You still have your Japanese woodworking set up in your apartment for when the urge to create strikes you. One idea is you could finish the spring pole late you were thinking of adding to the shave horse?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Mauricio, no all is packed away now - all…. 
But it is fine, I see it as a quiet moment, like a chance to do new things for some months.
So I am with a smile and enjoy the days.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

